# [SOLVED] Non-Domain Workstations Cannot See 2003 Server Shares



## careybroph (Apr 25, 2008)

I recently replace a server with a new box. Used File Server Migration Kit to bring over all shares/permissions. People ON the domain can access everything just fine. People OUTSIDE the domain cannot.

People OUTSIDE the domain CAN map a drive, but only if they use the IP address (e.g. \\123.123.123.1\ShareName). If they try to use the server name (e.g. \\ServerX\ShareName) it fails. Indeed, if they browse the network and click on the domain, then the server, it won't even let them SEE the shares.

Some details:

1. Old Server: Dell PowerEdge
2. New Server: Dell PowerEdge 2900
3. Both running Windows 2003 Server
4. Files migrated using the MS File Server Migration Kit (worked well)
5. Once files/shares/permissions were migrated, the NEW server was given the EXACT same name and IP address that the old server used (old server was renamed and given a different IP address).
6. NEW server is running Symantec EndPoint Protection software, but the NETWORK THREAT PROTECTION functionality has been turned off. Basically, it's just running Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware.
7. We are a large hospital/education system with many, many domains.
8. Some of the folks having problems are logged into other domains (but they have accounts on our domain). Some or simply logged into their local workstation vs. logging into any domain.

For awhile, we were able to work around this by having folks just map a drive using the IP address, but it's becoming more of an issue because of the need to use UNC for various tasks (e.g. MS Access DB's with UNC links to tables in other databases).

Any suggestions or thoughts would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: Non-Domain Workstations Cannot See 2003 Server Shares*

Have you checked the Global Catalog? If you have issues using UNCs, checking the GC should be one of the first places to check.


----------



## careybroph (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Non-Domain Workstations Cannot See 2003 Server Shares*

Thanks. Turns out that WINS was not setup properly. It took forever to figure it out, but once I got that squared away, everything seemed to work just fine.

Thanks for the input!


----------

